# 9 Pigeons Rescued & Release To Freedom



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*9 Pigeons Rescued & Released*

After Being Trapped In One-Way Entrance Trap For Past 2-3 Weeks Their Food Source Had Run Out. As We Watched One By One Fly Off From The Top Of A 22 Foot Roof To Freedom (we were supposed to be quite) I Could Not Help But Jump Up & Down Saying Out Loud Yeah!!! Go Go! Fly Fly!!! My Friend Had Tears Running Down His Face & Said Well That Makes #9 And Did You See The Sparrow Fly Away? That's Awesome. I Had Seen A Sparrow Up On The Edge Earlier Today Hanging Out On The Edge Of The Building, Maybe He Was Making It Home Since The Food Would Of Been Available For Sometime. I Thought It Was Kinda Of Cute That My Friend Actually Thought The Little Bird Had Been Trapped To. I Explained That There Was No Way A Little Bird Could Get Caught In That Kind Of Trap The Bars Are Spaced Wide Enough For Small Birds To Come And Go At Their Own Free Will. I Said Maybe The Sparrow Had Fallen In Love With A Pigeon And He Didn't Want To Leave. He Smiled And Said Oh Come on Andi No Way! I Said You Never Know.......???? 

I Thought I Would Share Some Good News Re: Our Feathered Friends. 

Andi 

~Peace, Pigeons, & People~
If You Love Animals Called Pet's? 
Why Eat Animals Called Dinner?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I understand your exhuberance and the need to shout, I would have done the same thing, and no way could I keep quiet. I would be sending them kisses too... I bet the little sparrow was escorting them to their freedom. 

Thanks for sharing the positive news about this rescue, and thank you so much for everything you do for our wonderful ferals!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, big cheer to you from me. Way to go.

Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Andi, you are such a wonderful champion for pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Andi!

That's positively wonderful news, I can see why you're so excited. Hope you got a pic of the sparrow flying loose with the pigeons!

fp


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I usually have my camera in my*

car and we should of had it to take pictures of the birds trapped with no food, (cruelty to animals) there is no law for this guy trapping them, but there are laws for cruelty to them. The man who is doing the trapping collects the pigeons on a monthly basis we were told, so who knows how long they go without food, he provides a screen netting for shade from the sun, but as for rain and wind the poor little pigeons have no where to hide. Hopefully we will be putting him out of business real soon. I will keep you all posted on the feral pigeon freedom reports as we work on setting them free. 

Andi

Peace, Pigeons & People


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good work Andi...!

Thanks for the update on your adventures!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

May God bless you for every creature you help, Andi. 
If every town had someone like you looking out for the creatures, the world would be a much better place.

Phyll


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I totally agree Phyll!

Denise


----------

